# upgrade to firefox-18.0,1



## lbol (Jan 11, 2013)

After updating my ports tree I get the following message when I try to upgrade from firefox-17.0.2,1 to firefox-18.0,1


```
===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
===>>> WEBRTC works only with ALSA audio backend

===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
```

Any thoughts why this would happen?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just saying that the combination of options selected will not work together.  Turn off the WEBRTC option.

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
# make config
```


----------



## lbol (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot
solved


----------



## pete (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi!

Same problem!

I turned off the WEBRTC option...
The result is:


```
Applying FreeBSD patches for firefox-18.0,1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to media/mtransport/third_party/nrappkit/src/port/generic/include/sys/queue.h.rej
=> Patch patch-bug807492 failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-alsapulse patch-browser-app-nsBrowserApp.cpp patch-bug685258 patch-bug722975 patch-bug732340 patch-bug778078 patch-bug781457 patch-bug783463 patch-bug783505 patch-bug787804 patch-bug788955 patch-bug791305 patch-bug798354 patch-bug800401 patch-bug806139
applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1
```

Same error message with ALSA option enabled or PULSEAUDIO option enabled.

Best Regards!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

Remove the file patch-bug807492 from the port's file directory. It shouldn't be there and is probably left over from a previous version.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Update your ports tree, that problem was fixed last night.


----------



## pete (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi!

I just updated the ports tree, and now build process running with WEBRTC and ALSA support enabled.


```
phoenix# diff -s -N patch-bug807492old patch-bug807492new
452c452
<   * $FreeBSD: ports/www/firefox/files/patch-bug807492,v 1.2 2013/01/11 07:48:06 svnexp Exp $
---
>   * $FreeBSD: src/sys/sys/queue.h,v 1.58 2004/04/07 04:19:49 imp Exp $
```

Thanks for Your support!
Best Regards!


----------

